# Woodland Scenics C1311 Curved Tunnel



## BERGERAC (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello there !
I'm planning to buy a Woodland Scenics C1311 Curved Tunnel for my small H0 layout.
In fact, I'm a poor builder. That's the reason why I'm looking at this tunnel.
All your advices are welcome ! Many thanks in advance.

http://woodlandscenics.woodlandscenics.com/show/Item/C1311/page/1


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Welcome!

If all you care about is having a tunnel on your layout, then the Woodland Scenics one, being decorated with actual scenery materials, is much nicer than the ones that are just painted Styrofoam.

That said, there is no pre-fabricated tunnel being sold today which looks at all realistic. No real railroad would build tunnels that short through such insignificant landscape features. If realism is important to you, then I would recommend learning how to build one, and incorporating it seamlessly into the scenery.


----------



## BERGERAC (Feb 25, 2016)

Thank you very much for all your advices. I better cancel this project. Back to work !

Have a better day than ever !
Chris


----------

